# pt 145 mag dropping out



## Jonnyw0320 (Mar 14, 2013)

I just bought a brand new pt145 and took it out of box to fire and both mags drop out. Is this a defect in mag or gun?


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

Jonnyw0320 said:


> I just bought a brand new pt145 and took it out of box to fire and both mags drop out. Is this a defect in mag or gun?


I actually have the same issue and from what I have read it is the mags, I guess they just pick two random mags and throw them in the box. I am contacting Taurus today about what I can do about this. I am assuming because there are so many mags produced mine must just be duds.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bear in mind that I am old, and my memory is not to be trusted, but...

I seem to remember that there are two different versions of this gun, and that the magazine which fits one version does not fit the other.
The manufacturer shipped some older-version magazines out with newer-version pistols...or the other way around.

Of course, with my aged memory, I could be full of bull-puckey...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Bear in mind that I am old, and my memory is not to be trusted, but...
> 
> I seem to remember that there are two different versions of this gun, and that the magazine which fits one version does not fit the other.
> The manufacturer shipped some older-version magazines out with newer-version pistols...or the other way around.
> ...


Your not old enough,,, to be ,,not trusted.
It' s the newer younger models that are not to be trusted.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> ...It' s the newer younger models that are not to be trusted.


...The newer, younger models of _people_? Or of the guns?

What was it we used to say, back in the '60s?
Something like "Never trust anybody under the age of 30"?
Naaaah-that wasn't it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol, Both guns n people generally speaking, there are always exceptions ,don't we know. 
I'm shocked how you could pull that info out of your memory ,referring to the magazine issue above.
You might want to start deleting some of the information off of your hard drive(brain)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmmmmm.......Taurus packing the wrong mags in with their guns? 

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> ...You might want to start deleting some of the information off of your hard drive(brain)


Nowadays, my brain is so full of old facts that every new addition causes me to lose something learned previously.
Yeaterday, I was at the supermarket, and I happened to glance over at _The National Enquirer_ headlines, and-Bingo!-Plane Geometry disappeared forever!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Nowadays, my brain is so full of old facts that every new addition causes me to lose something learned previously.
> Yeaterday, I was at the supermarket, and I happened to glance over at _The National Enquirer_ headlines, and-Bingo!-Plane Geometry disappeared forever!


Lol, great sense of humor, thank you.
At least your thoughts are being properly stored and retrieved when called upon.
There are those who, myself included,lol, where the words come right out of their A$$,lol..
Could that be from an improper filing system?


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Hmmmmm.......Taurus packing the wrong mags in with their guns?
> 
> Why am I not surprised?


I am curious with all the bashing you do what, pray tell, is your choice of firearm??


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe a Llama??


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Taurus24 said:


> I am curious with all the bashing you do what, pray tell, is your choice of firearm??


When it comes to semi-autos, I'd be happy with either a Beretta or a Sig. What the Hell, an HK even.

Revolvers? Definitely a S&W. :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Maybe a Llama??


...Do you mean that he says, "If I'm gonna carry a gun, alpaca Llama."?

Forgive me: The urge was too great to resist.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Do you mean that he says, "If I'm gonna carry a gun, alpaca Llama."?
> 
> Forgive me: The urge was too great to resist.


I think Lima has strict rules prohibiting such.


----------

